# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Достопримечательности Беларуси

## kaprizonline

Если Вы решили попутешествовать по Беларуси, нужно заранее спланировать свой маршрут. Узнать о самых интересных местах страны чтобы обозначить их на карте поможет путеводитель по Беларуси - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Забронировать отель в любом городе страны или узнать о достопримечательностях можно прямо на сайте. Среди достопримечательностей немало природных чудес, замков и родовых усадеб времён Речи Посполитой и Литовского владычества. Отдельного внимания заслуживает посещение Беловежской пущи, храмов и костелов Беларуси.

----------

